# Patio over irrigation system



## jeremyjwatts (Jul 21, 2016)

My client wants a DG patio installed on a sloped area with 3/4" pvc irrigation running 6" down. The area is about 18'x24' (black clothed area). My problem is that I'm not sure how to approach the excavation. 

First, the client wants me to use a roto-tiller to break up the very compacted ground (to save time over hand-digging). I'm thinking I can go heavy on the bulk of the area and maybe just do a single, quick pass over the spots with irrigation beneath? 

Second, I'm thinking that because of the buried pipes I should only excavate to about 4" and and apply a 2" layer of base rock and 2" of DG. I think most people use a thicker layer of base rock. 

Finally, is it ridiculous to put this type of patio over an irrigation system to begin with? Might the tamping-down damage the pipes? Or the shallow base rock layer not be enough to mitigate sinking? And does it even make sense to have the patio on a gentle slope. The water would flow away from the house and into the creek bed and off the property, but you wouldn't be sitting flat on the patio furniture. 

Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Didn't quite read your entire post in depth...

what can help you answer questions like this is:

Would you do it this way for your Mom?

or...

Would you do it this way for yourself?


----------



## jeremyjwatts (Jul 21, 2016)

griz said:


> Didn't quite read your entire post in depth...
> 
> what can help you answer questions like this is:
> 
> ...


I want to do the best job I can. Just asking for advice.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you elevate it? Add fill or frame it a step or two up.


----------



## jeremyjwatts (Jul 21, 2016)

Dan_Watson said:


> Can you elevate it? Add fill or frame it a step or two up.


I want it to be level with the existing patio for a smooth transition. I could just not excavate and not add base rock, just a two inch layer of DG to bring it up to flush with the patio. I don't know if this is a good idea...anyone?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

griz said:


> Didn't quite read your entire post in depth...
> 
> what can help you answer questions like this is:
> 
> ...


Griz i love " would you do it this way for your mom ", I have used that to customers", :thumbup:


----------



## ASidhu (Dec 5, 2016)

griz said:


> Didn't quite read your entire post in depth...
> 
> what can help you answer questions like this is:
> 
> ...


I would want the best for my mom and myself  so it's pretty much the same question for many :thumbsup:


----------



## MarisaF (Jan 18, 2017)

I think the deck should be elevated by a small margin rather than kept it leveled


----------



## chetgoody (Jun 29, 2015)

Disperse the energy of the tamp down by covering the pipe run with quarter inch plywood about 4 inches in width placed directly under your base layer.

Chet 
A Total Tree Service


----------



## Chatham PM (Jan 11, 2014)

I do not see the irrigation line causing a problem, but if it concerns you have the lines moved to another area.


----------

